# Lawyer in Tomar



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

Hi all, can anyone recommend a good lawyer in Tomar? Property purchase and a will to mirror a UK one plus whatever gets thrown up in the future! Also, please let me know who to avoid - probably best by PM. Thanks in advance.


----------

